#  > Business & Commerce >  > Premium Partners >  > Macy's Camera Shop >  >  Tokina Lenses at Macys Camera Shop (Updated)

## MacysCameraShop

www.macyscamerashop.com

Tokina Lenses

Tokina AT-X M35 Pro DX 35mm f/2.8 Macro PHP 17,000.00
Tokina AT-X M100 AF 100mm f/2.8 AT-X Pro D PHP 19,500.00
Tokina AT-X 107 DX AF 10-17mm f/3.5-4.5 PHP 22,000.00
Tokina AT-X 116 Pro DX AF11-16mm f/2.8 PHP 22,000.00
Tokina AT-X 116 Pro DX II AF11-16mm f/2.8 PHP 24,000.00
Tokina AT-X 124 Pro DX Mark II AF 12-24mm f/4 PHP 21,500.00
Tokina AT-X 12-28mm F4 PRO DX AF12-28mm f/4 PHP 24,000.00
Tokina SD 16-28mm f/2.8 (IF) AT-X Pro FX PHP 38,500.00
Tokina AT-X 17-35 F4 Pro FX AF17-35mm f/4 PHP 23,500.00
Tokina AT-X 535 PRO DX AF 50-135mm f/2.8 PHP 26,500.00
Tokina AT-X 80-400 f4.5-5.6 AF D PHP 27,500.00

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## MacysCameraShop

www.macyscamerashop.com

Tokina Lenses

Tokina AT-X M35 Pro DX 35mm f/2.8 Macro PHP 17,000.00
Tokina AT-X M100 AF 100mm f/2.8 AT-X Pro D PHP 19,500.00
Tokina AT-X 107 DX AF 10-17mm f/3.5-4.5 PHP 22,000.00
Tokina AT-X 116 Pro DX AF11-16mm f/2.8 PHP 22,000.00
Tokina AT-X 116 Pro DX II AF11-16mm f/2.8 PHP 24,000.00
Tokina AT-X 124 Pro DX Mark II AF 12-24mm f/4 PHP 21,500.00
Tokina AT-X 12-28mm F4 PRO DX AF12-28mm f/4 PHP 24,000.00
Tokina SD 16-28mm f/2.8 (IF) AT-X Pro FX PHP 38,500.00
Tokina AT-X 17-35 F4 Pro FX AF17-35mm f/4 PHP 23,500.00
Tokina AT-X 535 PRO DX AF 50-135mm f/2.8 PHP 26,500.00
Tokina AT-X 80-400 f4.5-5.6 AF D PHP 27,500.00

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kyuubi9

sir, same ra ang price kng credit card payment? do you offer installment?

----------


## MacysCameraShop

> sir, same ra ang price kng credit card payment? do you offer installment?


posted prices normally are our cash discounted prices sir  :Smiley:  if credit card, yes we offer installment 0% but regular pricing will apply  :Smiley: 

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------

